# my boy turned out to be a girl



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

Hi all:

The feral pigeon that shares my apartment with me and my sister
became a mommy on Sunday(She laid an unfertilized egg). Since I rescued the bird I thought it was a boy so what a suprise. I need information about what to do now.She has bonded with my sister and built a nest around her egg on my sisters rocker. I received info about increased calcium and egg binding and I am confused. She seems to have watery poo right now and this
scares me. Can't find info about mating behavior and is the constant whoo
normal. Please help


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, Patty Duke...I'm sure others will be along with their input.

Meanwhile, you might want to check out the latest post in the updated thread, "Can Anyone Help Me?" by Ippychick.

She, too, has a single hen who just laid an egg. Actually, there should be another egg coming along very soon. The suggestion has been to let her sit on them as long as she wants. Was also suggested that the "human" mate slide a hand under her over the eggs to encourage her to take a "break."

My Squeaks is a male and sits on a wooden egg for hours at a time. I furnish the nesting material and he does the sitting!

Please keep us posted.

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Patty_Duke said:


> Hi all:
> 
> The feral pigeon that shares my apartment with me and my sister
> became a mommy on Sunday(She laid an unfertilized egg). Since I rescued the bird I thought it was a boy so what a suprise. I need information about what to do now.She has bonded with my sister and built a nest around her egg on my sisters rocker. I received info about increased calcium and egg binding and I am confused. She seems to have watery poo right now and this
> ...


My Blind Gana is bonded with me.
She lays eggs and as far as I know, the watery poop and the constant whoo whoo is normal. Almost all of my females (I have around 250 couples in my rescue center: ) have those "symptoms".
Just make sure she has enough calcium to make the eggs. 
I give calcium with vitamine D to Gana, it is in fact a human medicine for menopaused women, but it is effective.
Let your girl sit on her eggs, this will avoid she lays eggs one after the other and suffer calcium depletion.
Myriam


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

*egg #2*

 Egg # 2 arrived yesterday! About calcium. I tried ground up egg shells,I
bought grit, I bought a different type. She turns her nose up at it or
poops on it. I sent away for some liquid calcium maybe this will work.

I would also like to set up an emergency kit for pigeon rescue. I feed two flocks of ferals and have already had to deal with PMV(thanks for the info
cyro51 it worked)a broken wing, a cracked beak and thread toe. I have a avain vet that I contact but sometimes the birds need help NOW!before I can get them to the vet or contact a rehabber. Any input about what should be in the kit. Also it would be helpful if i can find pictures of some of the diseases
canker ect and their effects on birds


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your grand-eggs.  How cute that she laid them on your sister's rocker.


----------

